
The Japanese Boy Fighting for His Right to Play Video Games - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/11/business/japan-video-games.html
======
totetsu
Japan's "entertainment" industry is built on limbic capitalism. There is no
'play' involved in those games, only carefully calibrated stimulation and
monitoring. It should be the companies making the games regulated not the
families. I'm surprised the ultraconservative camp is anti-game, many of them
seem to be pretty nationalistic.. Let's play a dating sim with avatars of
Japanese swords or WWII Battle ships.

